# Spirit Halloween website not working



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just tried and I'm getting the same thing as you.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

they must be updating the site


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Site's up now.


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

Nope, not for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Checked again and it's still working for me. Halloween Costumes - Childrens & Adult Halloween costume ideas available online on SpiritHalloween


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

Now its working


----------

